# Has anyone purchased insurance thru insurerentalcar.com



## cowboy (Jan 8, 2016)

I am considering purchasing the annual policy thru insuremyrentalcar.com to cover rental cars on contracts for rentals up to 60 days as I rent a vehicle for about 50 consecutive days twice a year. I have Amex insurance available but they only cover up to 42 days which requires two rental contracts and a payment of $24.95 each time plus having to return the car to the rental agency. I also have visa coverage but they only cover contracts of rental up to 15 days. 

Has anyone had any dealings with insuremyrentalcar.com and if so how has it been?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 8, 2016)

Do you not have regular car insurance on your own car? If so, wouldn't you be covered for rental cars?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 9, 2016)

Your personal car insurance gives very minimal coverage when you rent a car.

Kurt


----------



## cowboy (Jan 11, 2016)

I have collision and comprehensive coverage on two autos that I own. My agent says that I am covered but not for the loss of use that the rental company can charge for when the car is out of service either being repaired or totaled. It is my understanding from reading the terms of insuremyrentalcar.com that loss of use would be covered as well as collision and comprehensive.

I left out the word my in the original title to this and tried to correct it to read insuremyrentalcar.com.

I usually rent a vehicle twice a year for 50 to 60 days each time and am not covered by my Visa or Amex card due to the rental being in excess of 15 days for Visa coverage or 42 days for Amex coverage unless I break up the rental contracts into 2 parts which would be a hassle in having to return the vehicle and check it out again.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 11, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> Your personal car insurance gives very minimal coverage when you rent a car.
> 
> Kurt


This may be true for your insurance, but like cowboy, I am fully covered up to policy limits when renting a vehicle except for loss of use.

A good number of policies extend your coverage to short-term rentals.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 11, 2016)

cowboy said:


> I have collision and comprehensive coverage on two autos that I own. My agent says that I am covered but not for the loss of use that the rental company can charge for when the car is out of service either being repaired or totaled. It is my understanding from reading the terms of insuremyrentalcar.com that loss of use would be covered as well as collision and comprehensive.
> 
> I left out the word my in the original title to this and tried to correct it to read insuremyrentalcar.com.
> 
> I usually rent a vehicle twice a year for 50 to 60 days each time and am not covered by my Visa or Amex card due to the rental being in excess of 15 days for Visa coverage or 42 days for Amex coverage unless I break up the rental contracts into 2 parts which would be a hassle in having to return the vehicle and check it out again.


I haven't used them, but I'd wonder if it's worth it.  If you have the Amex premium primary coverage which I think you alluded to, I'd surmise that it is cheaper than going with insuremyrentalcar.com and more reputable being backed by Amex (even though it is probably underwritten by another carrier).

Might be worth the hassle of returning the rental car just for the peace of mind.

I'm assuming that you are doing this so that you avoid having your insurance dinged if you damage the rental.  Not sure I agree since you are paying for double coverage, but maybe you are doing some risky driving of some sort or parking the car in a sketchy area?   

One more add: Loss of use can be negotiated.  I have done this when getting into an accident using National rental car.

-ryan


----------



## isisdave (Jan 12, 2016)

*You can change a title*

[cowboy: to change the title, click Edit, then "go Advanced"]

I guess so far no one with any direct experience with insuremyrentalcar has surfaced. At $99 per year, it sounds better than amex if you make 4 or 5 rentals. And if you rent at an airport, for example, and drive to a rural area, it's more convenient than having to return to split the rental.

And perhaps insuremyrentalcar doesn't have the geographic restrictions that amex does. 

Many trip insurance companies offer car insurance riders, but they all seem expensive to me.

Of course what really matters is the claims experience.

And what about liability coverage? I'm about to sell our car as we head off to Europe for a year, so we won't have any liability coverage unless we buy some named-driver policy, which is probably not cost-effective.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 12, 2016)

isisdave said:


> And what about liability coverage? I'm about to sell our car as we head off to Europe for a year, so we won't have any liability coverage unless we buy some named-driver policy, which is probably not cost-effective.


Depends on where you are going.  Most European countries require the liability coverage to be included in all car rentals -- my general experience has been that the insurance coverage follows the car in Europe, not the person.

For example, in France, I believe the law is that there is no cap on injury liability in the event of an accident.  As a result, car rental companies are required to include this in the rental as part of the standard coverage at no extra charge.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## dominidude (Jan 12, 2016)

Paying for travel insurance and car rental insurance is, imho, totally unnecessary.
Just get the right credit card, pay for your travel expenses using it, and boom, you are covered without any further expenses.

http://thepointsguy.com/2015/07/credit-cards-that-offer-primary-car-rental-coverage/

Of course, this is not for people who must purchase insurance to feel that they are insured. 

This is for people who take the credit card company at their word. So far, knock on wood, I've had no accidents, so I cannot speak to filing a claim with the credit card company yet.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 12, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Paying for travel insurance and car rental insurance is, imho, totally unnecessary.
> Just get the right credit card, pay for your travel expenses using it, and boom, you are covered without any further expenses.


As the OP stated, the credit card provided insurance has limits on the number of days for the coverage.  He was looking for an alternative that would cover rentals up to 60 days.

Kurt


----------



## dominidude (Jan 12, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> As the OP stated, the credit card provided insurance has limits on the number of days for the coverage.  He was looking for an alternative that would cover rentals up to 60 days.
> 
> Kurt



Sorry, missed that part.
There are many parts to rental car insurance.
liability insurance (damage to others)
collision insurance (damage to rental car)
personal insurance (injuries to driver and passengers in driver's car)
loss of use
decrease in value of the vehicle due to damage sustained
other fees charged by rental car company

I got that info from the two websites below
https://www.allianztravelinsurance.com/travel/rental-cars/rental-car-insurance-explained.htm
https://www.usaa.com/inet/pages/insurance_auto_rental_vehicle_coverage

Of those coverages, only the first two are really important to have, liability and collision (just like in your regular auto insurance).

Per the first article above, it seems that one option for permanent worldwide auto liability coverage might be buying an "umbrella liability insurance" which offers worldwide liability protection. To purchase that you have to talk to your current auto insurance provider and see if they can offer that.

The worldwide car rental collision insurance can be purchased separately, see an example below, but it seems to cost about $9 per day, not cheap by any measure.

http://www.travelguard.com/travelinsurance/carrental.asp

Both the umbrella policy and the worldwide car rental collision do offer 6 months policies. 
On the plus side, it seems that in this method you get the primary forms of insurance you need when renting a car (i.e., liability and car rental collision) without having to worry about returning the rental car after 31 days or 15 days.

However, you'd still not be totally insured, for example, you'd still not have personal insurance (injuries to driver and passenger's in driver's car) or loss of use protection.

If you want to be even more fully insured, then you'd need to go with the car rental company's policy, if they offer one.

Another option: just keep bringing the car back (a hassle without a doubt).


----------

